# CPT code 77057



## debdebc (Jan 4, 2017)

Did the CPT code 77057 for mammogram screening change to a different CPT code for 2017?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 4, 2017)

Mammography codes changed for 2017 - 77067 is the new code replacing 77057 eff 1/1/17. The new codes bundle in CAD when performed.


----------

